# Lidingo Church



## linkahwai (Oct 25, 2010)

Lidingo Church, Stockholm, in HDR...
For high resolution: Flickr: linkahwai - http://linkahwai.blogspot.com/'s Photostream

1






2


----------



## Amocholes (Oct 25, 2010)

*WOW! *

I just looked at the full sized versions and they are spectacular. The amount of detail is amazing.


----------



## John Mc (Oct 25, 2010)

These look like artistcally drawn to me,and its a confusing one for me,i like them,but im not sure what i feel, i am in awe but


----------



## Bynx (Oct 25, 2010)

John Mc said:


> These look like artistcally drawn to me,and its a confusing one for me,i like them,but im not sure what i feel, i am in awe but



There should be no confusion. Do you like what you see? Simple as that. The processing has taken a series of photographic images and produced a nice piece of artwork. Definately not photographic reality, but maybe something more.


----------



## briarder (Oct 25, 2010)

These are gorgeous !


----------



## N E Williams (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome photos, how do you take your HDR photos? I saw one tutorial and it said to take three shots, one which is neutral, one underexposed and one overexposed. Now I am just wondering what settings you use to do the overexposed and underexposed?


----------



## Bynx (Oct 26, 2010)

3 shots as you suggest is a simplistic view of it. The number of shots will depend on the lighting conditions. The brighter and darker the scene the more shots may be needed to capture the details of both as well as everything in between. 3, 5, 7 even 9 might be needed. You cant take too many. If some arent needed just dont use them. Its not like each shot cost a nickle.


----------



## N E Williams (Oct 26, 2010)

Bynx said:


> 3 shots as you suggest is a simplistic view of it. The number of shots will depend on the lighting conditions. The brighter and darker the scene the more shots may be needed to capture the details of both as well as everything in between. 3, 5, 7 even 9 might be needed. You cant take too many. If some arent needed just dont use them. Its not like each shot cost a nickle.



Ah okay thank you, it's just that I read somewhere that you need 3 but thanks for replying.


----------



## ann (Oct 26, 2010)

I rarely use less than 7, usually 9-12 depending on the lighting conditions.

There are lots of places that say 3 and that may be ok, and then again that maybe not, as suggested before the contrast range determines the number of exposures not a blog


----------



## N E Williams (Oct 26, 2010)

ann said:


> I rarely use less than 7, usually 9-12 depending on the lighting conditions.
> 
> There are lots of places that say 3 and that may be ok, and then again that maybe not, as suggested before the contrast range determines the number of exposures not a blog



Ah right, okay thanks. I'll take more photos and use more different f numbers in future when I try again


----------



## linkahwai (Oct 26, 2010)

usually 3-5 shots is ok, for interior, i used to take 7 shots, for higher dynamic range scene, like nightscape, i will take up to 15-17 shots, 1/3-stop interval from -3EV to 3EV.


----------



## N E Williams (Oct 26, 2010)

linkahwai said:


> usually 3-5 shots is ok, for interior, i used to take 7 shots, for higher dynamic range scene, like nightscape, i will take up to 15-17 shots, 1/3-stop interval from -3EV to 3EV.



Hi, I'm not sure what 3EV is, I'm not that up to date on all the camera lingo :blushing:


----------



## Bynx (Oct 26, 2010)

EV = Exposure values. In other words fstops.
-3, -2, -1,  0,  +1, +2, +3

The value of 0 is the optimum shutter speed for the scene you are shooting given a fixed fstop. And the numbers 1, 2 and 3 are the Exposure values (shutter speed) above and below that number which equal 1 fstop each.


----------



## N E Williams (Oct 26, 2010)

Bynx said:


> EV = Exposure values. In other words fstops.
> -3, -2, -1,  0,  +1, +2, +3
> 
> The value of 0 is the optimum shutter speed for the scene you are shooting given a fixed fstop. And the numbers 1, 2 and 3 are the Exposure values (shutter speed) above and below that number which equal 1 fstop each.



Ahh I see, thank you Bynx


----------



## cobain (Oct 29, 2010)

My canon 5d only goes to +2 +1 0 -1 -2   how can i get +3 and -3?


----------



## linkahwai (Oct 29, 2010)

cobain said:


> My canon 5d only goes to +2 +1 0 -1 -2 how can i get +3 and -3?


 
can do it manually


----------

